# Sensor on Negative Battery Terminal



## brewermoe (Apr 11, 2015)

I was about to start connections under the hood when I discovered there is some sort of device attached to the negative terminal. Before I start taking things apart to upgrade the big 3 and the battery terminals, what is this sensor thingy on the negative battery terminal? (2014 Civic Si Coupe)

Can it be relocated onto new terminals, do I have to buy a special terminal, ...


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably detects voltage like the GM sensors.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Perhaps picture would help.


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

It is the Honda Electronic Load Detector (ELD). It monitors battery state. The sensor info on newer gen Hondas uses a CAN Bus digital link between the sensor and the MCU. The MCU uses the info to toggle the Alternator load on and off to squeeze out additional fuel savings. If you monitor batt voltage you will see the chargng system turn off (voltage drops from 14ish to 12ish) while driving. If you kick on lights or A/C it stays on (14ish).

You can see one in this picture:


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

You can bypass it via Flashpro if you have the unit. It allows you to turn off the ELD, which then will allow you to eliminate that unit entirely. Basically all your doing by this is allowing the ALT to work like it should (designed for OR better yet Normally) and not some computer controlled device that some engineer tossed in there to squeeze MPG (which btw having it and not having it you'd be better off shedding weight from the car to achieve MPG gain/loss).

Some people have just unplugged the unit BUT you do get a "maintenance error" reminder to fix the charging system. Which really isnt a issue but its Honda saying to you

"Hey stupid, we installed this device for those who are not smart enough to realize this is just another useless electronic device in which, when it fails, will cost you a arm to fix. Don't worry, we have PHD's and stuff. Have a good day.  "


----------



## brewermoe (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok, so I am safe to disconnect and when I get my Flashpro (which everyone that owns one of these cars should) I will be good to go! ...??


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

brewermoe said:


> Ok, so I am safe to disconnect and when I get my Flashpro (which everyone that owns one of these cars should) I will be good to go! ...??


You should be fine. Just double check and make sure the system is actually charging but it should default to HO mode or 14 to 14.4


----------



## brewermoe (Apr 11, 2015)

No chance of overcharging or boiling over the battery? Seen this on older vehicles when the regulator craps out.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Rip that green party crap outa there (says a man who drives a Chevy Volt)!


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope no chance of overcharging at all.


----------

